# Sinful Colors: Holiday Glitters



## zadidoll (Oct 18, 2012)

Saw this display at two different RiteAids. All six are new colors.



This display was the 1st one I saw and of the six polishes only five were new and the 6th was an old color clearly not part of the display. I went to a different RiteAid and found the 6th color but two of the other colors were not in that display so I didn't bother taking a picture.

*Not* in order of the display.


1133 Dazzle
1137 Nova
1138 Super Star
1139 Faceted
1140 Ice Dream
1142 Winter Wonder

Retail price: $1.99

Available: RiteAid (possibly will be at Walgreens but my local Walgreens don't have this display yet).





1133 Dazzle





1137 Nova





1138 Super Star





1139 Faceted





1140 Ice Dream





1142 Winter Wonder


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 19, 2012)

I go to Walgreens every other Friday to check out new stuff. I'll have to look for these.


----------



## KimberlyP (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, thanks for sharing!! I can't tell what Winter Wonder is like. Can you describe it to me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 20, 2012)

It's like a sparkly gunmetal gray.with a tinge of a purple. The glitter is on the iridescent side since it has greens, blues, purples and golds.

Also: 1140 Ice Dream is a dupe for Lorelei's Tiara from the 2011 limited edition collection Eye Candy 3-D Glitter.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 21, 2012)

​ left to right: 1140 Ice Dream, 1138 Super Star, 1139 Faceted​  ​  ​ 

​ Sinful Colors Holiday Glitters 2012 vs China Glaze Eye Candy 3-D Glitter
1140 Ice Dream vs 1053 Lorelei's Tiara

Almost a perfect dupe. Ice Dream is a little more on the blue side.​  ​ 

​ Sinful Colors 1140 Ice Dream (left), China Glaze 1053 Lorelei's Tiara (right)​


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice.. always cool finding dupes! I like Super Star.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 21, 2012)

Super Star or Faceted? I realized this morning I had those two in reverse order.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 21, 2012)

Lol, Faceted..then. I like the glitter pieces.


----------



## allykat5050 (Dec 12, 2012)

I love Nova and Winter Wonder. I hava so many Sinful colors and many favorites but these are the newest addition to my collection.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 12, 2012)

Ice Dream , Superstar and Faceted look amazing!


----------



## allykat5050 (Dec 12, 2012)

Im going to go.check out the Sinful seasonal colors. I love the variety of colors.


----------



## KimberlyP (Dec 12, 2012)

I have all of these. What a treat they are! It's great that Sinful Colors keeps up with trends.


----------



## allykat5050 (Dec 12, 2012)

I know!! I love all the colors and I wanna make sure I get a couple of the seasonal ones just because they are so pretty and I want them year round!!


----------



## allykat5050 (Dec 14, 2012)

I love Ice Dream over Nova...it looks soooo pretty!!


----------

